# Milky Way - Brothers



## jake337 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## jake337 (Jun 15, 2015)

One of my first attempts at milky way photography.   Thoughts on the processing?


----------



## CaleNewman (Dec 23, 2016)

What da heck why didn't anyone reply, i love it!!!!! Great and beautiful shot.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 23, 2016)

CaleNewman said:


> What da heck why didn't anyone reply, i love it!!!!! Great and beautiful shot.



Thanks.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 24, 2016)

jake337 said:


>


Wow!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 26, 2016)

I've always liked these Milky Way shots - someday I need to give it a try. Nice photo!


----------



## Kjar (Dec 27, 2016)

Great photo! My only criticism is that turn sign. It seems to draw my eye away from the stars and the people in the center. A simple clone/heal fix!


----------



## jake337 (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Nice.





otherprof said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





fishing4sanity said:


> I've always liked these Milky Way shots - someday I need to give it a try. Nice photo!




Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice!  I wish I lived in an area without so much light pollution.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nevermore1 said:


> Nice!  I wish I lived in an area without so much light pollution.



Thanks.   You could get some light pollution filters?  This image is only 120 miles outside Minneapolis and the light pollution in This one is from a few small cities.   Just gotta try to the cities behind you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 30, 2016)

I like this photo quite a bit! Very nice concept.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like this photo quite a bit! Very nice concept.



Thanks.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2016)

I as well think this is a great shot.

It goes to show how even great shots can go unnoticed. Whether it be timing or just forum activity of the day.
Thanks Cale. The threads a bit of a zombie but the photo was certainly worth reviving.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 31, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> I as well think this is a great shot.
> 
> It goes to show how even great shots can go unnoticed. Whether it be timing or just forum activity of the day.
> Thanks Cale. The threads a bit of a zombie but the photo was certainly worth reviving.



Thanks.  Yeah great posts are often missed onot large forums like this.  It's hard to keep a thread on the active page these days.


----------

